# Top Bond Girls - Platz 6 - Eva Green - Mix x22



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2008)

*Eva Green*
Geb.:	05.07.1980 in London, England
Beruf: Schauspielerin, Model
Bond:	Casino Royale (2007) 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​

Top Ten Liste: http://www.getthebigpicture.net/blog/2008/11/16/ursula-andress-named-sexiest-bond-girl.html


----------



## sharky 12 (23 Nov. 2008)

*:drip:Mit das schärfste was bei Bond aufgetaucht ist*


----------



## btvs87 (17 Okt. 2016)

the best bond girl! danke


----------



## chicharito (15 Jan. 2017)

Danke für Eva!


----------



## btvs87 (22 Jan. 2017)

Thanks for Eva.  So gorgeous


----------

